# Attn: All Minnesota (and all other) Members Summer Get Together



## 3montes (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay I know we haven't even made it to February yet but as hard as it may seem to beleive summer will be here. I have noticed over the past few months the growing contingent of Minnesota members. Some have been here several years and some just a few months. 

It's always great to share recipes, techniques and methods, advice and laughs online but putting faces with names and handshakes in person is always much better.
So with that in mind I would like to propose and take the lead in organizing the first of (hopefully many) annual event of the Great Minnesota Camp Out and BBQ Smoke Event.

This event would take place at a campground owned and operated by a friend of mine located in Barnum, Minnesota about 45 minutes south of Duluth. Bent Trout Lake Campground. Perhaps some of you locals have been there. If so you know what a great place it is. This campground is one of the better kept Minnesota secrets. It is located on a beautiful private lake. No state fishing license is required. The lake is stocked with rainbow trout as well as bass, panfish and northern pike. No motor boats are allowed electric trolling motors only. The lake covers only about 40 acres but is 90ft deep.
Rather than getting into lengthy detail about all this camground has to offer here is the link to their web site for all those interested to check out.
http://www.benttroutlake.com/index.html

First let me be clear this get together is *not limited to Minnesota members only* any one that is a member of the forum would be most welcome and encouraged to attend. 

I have picked two dates that we can choose from. The weekend of July 9th (Friday) thru the 11th (Sunday) This is the week just following the 4th. or July 23rd (Friday) thru July 25th Sunday. I understand neither of these weekends may work for everyone. Other suggestions will be considered but I do not want to get caught up in spending alot of time choosing dates. 
Of course everyone will be required to bring a smoker of their choice. Everything from a trailer unit to bullet smokers, whatever you have. There is room for everything. And of course bring your menu for the weekend.
This is not designed to be a competition. Just a friendly greet and eat get together.

I would like to get at least 8 to 10 committed members and families to sign on to make this event. Kids of all ages are welcome. The camground is very well set up for kids with plenty to do.
Depending upon the number of members we can get signed on will depend on how we get set up at the campground. It most likely will be difficult to get us all camping in the same area as I am sure some of you who own travel trailers or motorhomes will want sites with hookups while others will be wanting tent sites. 
I beleive I can get us set up in a group area where we can set up all of our smokers so we can be in the same area for smoking. 

At this point I am gauging interest and this is not a definite event. To make this an event we need membership commitment. 
I am confident we can make this happen and it will be a great memorable event with lots of laughs, fun a few beers and most of all some great smokes and eating!! 

So what I need you to do now is if you are interested in making this an event is to drop me a pm. Include in your pm which of the two dates would work best for you. What type of campsite you would need (hook ups or tent) how many people will be in your group. Also include your name and mailing address and a email if it is not listed in your profile. 
I understand things come up and plans change so this is not a hard and fast commitment on your part as of right now. 
I am hoping that in a few weeks I should have an idea from your responses which direction will need to be taken next. Once I know this is a go I will begin organizing things with Scott the campground owner as far as reserving sites and getting us set up.

In May I will be asking for a small deposit from those that are still planning to attend to firm things up.
By all means please offer up any suggestions you can think of to add to the fun of this event. Nothing is off limits and anything can be done and organized.
For those of you not from Minnesota but would consider attending let me encourage you by saying if you have never been to northern Minnesota in the summertime you need to make this event. Stay an extra day and take the drive up the North Shore of Lake Superior. Consistently rated as one of the top 25 most scenic drives in the US.
So what are we waiting for lets make this happen!!


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it will be a blast. I will have to run those dates by the wife, as she is planning on going to PA  somewhere around that time frame. Then again, if she can't make it, I can always come alone


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 30, 2010)

HMMMMMMM Might have to keep this in mind for this summer.


----------



## markcp (Jan 31, 2010)

Will you have any of your Montes there?  Mine doesn't have a trailer hitch, so if I drive my Monte, no smoker. 

 It's too early for me to commit.  Great job for getting the wheels turning though.

Mark


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 31, 2010)

It sure sounds fun .I talked to the bride today she thought it was next weekend south of Duluth..camping...NO!! ,but this summer we thought it would work just kind of far out right now .I'll be watching this one.Bill


----------



## rivet (Jan 31, 2010)

Man this sounds like fun and a beautiful place too. I'll talk to Mrs Rivet and see, so far I like week after the 4th better of the two. Definitely will bring the little rivets, though they are tall teenagers


----------



## 3montes (Jan 31, 2010)

I totally understand this is very early and I do not expect any commitments at this point. As I said in the original post I am gauging any interest that is out there. The reason for throwing this out this early is the campground does have a tendency to book early for the summer months. A group event can get particularly hard to organize if not done soon enough. Which is why I wanted to get the fire started this soon.

I hope to see enough interest by the first part of March that I can talk to the owner and get his input. Scott is a great guy and I know he would be enthusiastic about hosting us and I am sure he will have some ideas of his own to throw in. 

It would be great to see you and the family make the trip John that would just be the best!!


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 31, 2010)

You guys have Monte's? Me too, what years?
85 T-Top with a 383 stroker set to go in.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow what is it with Minnesota guys and Montes??
I had a 86 SS Monte t-top car that I sold to a guy in St. Louis last summer. It was restored and was a beautiful car I really miss it. Stock 305 in it. I currently have a 2004 Monte Carlo Intimidator SS with the supercharger (for sale) and a 1971 Monte Carlo SS 454 (NOT for sale) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Maybe I should change my screen name to 2montes


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Buy another monte, that way you would have 3.
It would be easier than changing your screen name LOL


----------



## chaser (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds great


----------



## markcp (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 78 that is just about finished.  355 in it now, possibly dealing on a 383?  Our son purchased my wifes 02 Monte SS and is going to school in Brookings.  He came home this weekend with the front cowling all cracked up.  Someone backed into him in the parking lot.

 I would love to see your 85 T-Topper.



Here is a short walk around video of it


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Very very sweet 78
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Here's the monte. No it's not a Winter driver, I was just putting it away, the snow already fell.


----------



## markcp (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks,  Nice looking T-Top you have.  Last Valentines day the roads were dry and I took mine out for a spin.  Not going to happen this year.  I have a 4 foot high snow drift blocking the shed door.


----------



## rivet (Jan 31, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful Chevrolet you have there, Meat Hunter. Congratulations! 

And this is from a man who has Ford-blue runnin' through his veins!


----------



## kurtsara (Mar 7, 2010)

Anything decided on this yet?


----------



## 3montes (Mar 7, 2010)

Not yet. Really need to see more participation before going ahead with making arrangements. I figure that we need to have some level of commitment from at least 8 parties by the first part of April to make this an event that would make the leg work needed worthwhile. 
Thanks for bringing this to the top though.


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 7, 2010)

I'd like to join in, but cant make it for the whole weekend - maybe swing up for the day Sunday before everyone heads back home.  I have committments every Saturday night as I announce at a local Dirt Track.  Might be able to get out of 1 night but I'd need the date in advance to do that.

John


----------



## 3montes (Mar 7, 2010)

I can certainly appreciate that. That is the case with most folks. Busy lives. Which makes it very difficult if not impossible to make an event like this happen. Not saying this is a dead deal we still have a good month or so for people to jump aboard.


----------



## que-ball (Mar 7, 2010)

I lost track of this thread, after it seemed to be getting hijacked by the car talk.  Great looking cars all, but perhaps they deserve their own "Full Monte" thread?

On the camping weekend get together, it sounds like a great idea but unfortunately I can't make either one.  I am looking forward to experiencing it vicariously through the qview.  The Duluth area is beautiful in the summer.


----------



## mnsmokin (Mar 7, 2010)

That would be a blast and the fam and I would love to go but my wife is do with our 3rd child the end of July, so I dont think it would be a wise idea to plan on it.  
Also I owned a '79 Monte and regret selling it.


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 11, 2010)

That sounds like fun, i hope we can make it.


----------



## dribron (Apr 22, 2010)

When ever the next one comes around, I'll be there....


----------

